# Perth Yak spots and hire



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Hi all the WA AKFFers, I am going to be in Perth for a few days in August. My wife will be in a conference for one of the days and I think I might try and get a yak fish in, I just need a little help.

Are there any places in Perth near enough to the water to walk to it that rent yaks for the day? I will most probably bring a couple of my rods and a small box of lures with me.
Can anyone give me any tips on where to go and what to target at that time of year? We will be staying in the city I think but don't care if I have to travel a bit to get to the right spot.

Brett


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well i am new to the sport, only been out squidding in the Ventura a couple weeks ago so i have not got a handle on things yet.

I was reading down at Mandurah some 70 kms south of Perth that theres a shop that sells them right on the esturary, apparently you can test ride anything there,,,,,maybe he hires them i am not sure ?

Don't forget August is middle of winter so it could be pot luck regarding the weather, it could be windy ,pouring down etc.

Anyway i am picking up my first fishing yak tommorow and will suss the scene out further over the next couple of months, sorry i can't be much more help at present, hopefully some more experance guys from Perth will chime in at a later date,,,cheers,,,,


----------



## Alf (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi LatelyLux

I picked up my first kayak last week and took her on her maiden voyage out from Cottesloe. Was hoping for a nice salmon or tailor, but only managed to hook into a few Herring (Tommy Ruff). It was a relatively calm day, but still managed to get seasick. It's a bit tricky finding calm days over here now as the metro coastline is pretty exposed (offshore swell tends to be >2m during winter). Down towards Rockingham (Cockburn Sound) would be calmer though. You can check http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/wa.asp to plan your trip. Else you might want to try the estuaries (the Swan locally, or Peel/Harvey 50km south of Perth), which is what I'll be doing - beware of blowfish in the Swan though - they seem to be everywhere at the moment (especially towards Fremantle). Your best bet at this time of year may be to catch a ferry to Rottnest Island and have a crack there. If you had a bit more time I'd suggest heading north to Kalbarri, Shark Bay or Ningaloo.

Not sure about hire options unfortunately, but you may like to talk to one of the local shops like http://www.rivergods.com.au/riot.html#boathire

Hope this helps.

Alf


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll only get one day to go for a fish/yak while over there. My wife will be in a conference on the Friday so I get a free pass for the day.
We spending an extra couple of days over there for our anniversary, so won't be able to get fishy any more than the one day. Will also
be catching up with my cousin while there.

Brett


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

LatelyLux said:


> Thanks guys, I'll only get one day to go for a fish/yak while over there. My wife will be in a conference on the Friday so I get a free pass for the day.
> We spending an extra couple of days over there for our anniversary, so won't be able to get fishy any more than the one day. Will also
> be catching up with my cousin while there.
> 
> Brett


Brett,

There is a kayak hire place right in the middle of Perth which should be a stroll from whereever you are staying http://perth.citysearch.com.au/E/V/PERTH/0013/35/93/3.html - while they are not setup as fishing kayaks per se - its on Swan and you can paddle down to Heirisson Island and round Burswood - you can catch plenty of blowfish!! and there are bream and other types of fish caught throughout their as well.

Two other things to mention - there is a current ban on catching cobbler http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/pub/CobblerProtection/index.php?0102 and also fishing in the Heirisson Island Lakes http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/pub/BlackBreamProtection/index.php?0102.

I can see the river from my desk at work and it is always hard to concentrate on my work and not be thinking about yakking!

Have fun!

cheers
Ry


----------

